# Solved: Problem Accessing Depositfiles.com



## xenosaga01 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am trying to access the depositfiles.com website, and for some reason the page loads weird. It has very little graphics and is mostly text. It is not like the homepage used to be. I have tried viewing it using Mozilla Firefox, and Internet Explorer, but the effect is the same. I have all the plugins that I know of to be able to view the page. Im at a loss as to what to do now. Could it be a virus or spyware? I download lots of stuff. I used to be able to access the page a few months ago. Any ideas would be great as to how to fix this.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Page seems to be clean, says Google> http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=depositfiles.com

I don't see any problems there. Sites do change their layouts, so maybe that is what happened.

One thing that can cause a weird page, is stored Cookies or web cache..... maybe a run of Disk Cleanup would help, or perhaps

something like the utility CleanUP > http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?Itemid=223&id=29&option=com_content&task=view

I use CleanUp on all computers. Just leave the settings as they are, you can try the Demo run, but to actually remove Cookies or temp files you have run the regular cleanup......Demo mode comes up the first time you run the program just so you can see what is being removed.

* Removing Cookies means that you and all other users of the computer will have to KNOW all their website logins...passwords and user names, at sites like this one, that require logging in.*


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Also make sure the cookie settings, noscript, and/or ad block addons in firefox are not interfering with the website.


----------



## xenosaga01 (Aug 8, 2010)

I tried to access it today. It was in the morning. I go to the website, and it is displaying perfectly, just like it should. I try at about 8:00 PM and it is back to the weird problem. I have already tried the above methods and they didnt help the problem. I have also double checked the blocking settings in mozilla, but I dont think it is mozilla specific, because it has the same problem in IE.
Could it be a virus or spyware causing this?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Malware could, and I say that because there is always a possiblility, though I am not aware of a specific incident similar to yours, it might pay you to check.

This is just the first step, where we look at a couple of logs, this does not fix anything. I have to see what is installed and running on your system.

I want to see a log of the Uninstall Manager from Hijackthis, as well as the regular HJT log, so follow these directions:

go to  *Click here* to download HJTinstall.exe


Click the blue "Download the Hijackthis Installer" link 
Save HijackThis.msi to your *desktop.** DO NOT just press run from the website*
Double click on the *HJTinstall.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
*Don't* use the Analyse This button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.
*don't forget this second part*

Please also do this:

Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## xenosaga01 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Hijack this log results:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:40:30 AM, on 8/9/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18470)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Media Lite\CTZDetec.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Utilities\KeNotify.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\PCMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TRCMan\TRCMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosA2dp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHsp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Jonathan\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-C39E-35F1D2A32EC8} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O2 - BHO: YouTube Downloader Toolbar - {F3FEE66E-E034-436a-86E4-9690573BEE8A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: TBSB05974 - {FCBCCB87-9224-4B8D-B117-F56D924BEB18} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-C39E-35F1D2A32EC8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0C8413C1-FAD1-446C-8584-BE50576F863E} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: YouTube Downloader Toolbar - {F3FEE66E-E034-436a-86E4-9690573BEE8A} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cfFncEnabler.exe] cfFncEnabler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KeNotify] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Utilities\KeNotify.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HWSetup] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\HWSetup.exe hwSetUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVPWUTIL] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Utilities\SVPWUTIL.exe" SVPwUTIL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\PCMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TRCMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TRCMan\TRCMan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] "C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe" /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ashampoo Core Tuner] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ashampoo\Ashampoo Core Tuner\autostarter.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTZDetec.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Media Lite\CTZDetec.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: ~$te!! - Copy.txt
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://software.kuaiche.com
O16 - DPF: {6C269571-C6D7-4818-BCA4-32A035E8C884} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su/ocx/15101/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su/ocx/15112/CTPID.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{96949FDE-3C78-4134-A66B-012480A16FE4}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ashampoo CoreTuner Helper Service (acthelper) - Ashampoo Development GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ashampoo\Ashampoo Core Tuner\ACTHelperService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Application Updater - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA Corporation. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ESET HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ESET Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\x86\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA Games\TOSHIBA Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: pinger - Unknown owner - C:\Toshiba\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\Toshiba\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12666 bytes

The Uninstall List:

µTorrent
Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.3.3
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Ashampoo Core Tuner 1.21
Ashampoo Music Studio 3 3.51
Atheros Driver Installation Program
Atheros Wi-Fi Protected Setup Library
Audiosurf
AVI DVD Burner 2008 ver 3.00
Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba
CCleaner
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Cisco PEAP Module
Collab
Convert BMP to JPG JPEG in batch or mass conversion Software!
ConvertXtoDVD 3.5.3.139
Creative Media Lite
Creative ZEN Stone User's Guide
Cross Fire En
CyberLink PowerCinema for TOSHIBA
Design-Lib.Com - Batch PNG to JPG
Diablo II
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD MovieFactory for TOSHIBA
DVD Ripper Platinum 4
DVD Shrink 3.2
DVDFab Platinum 4.0.1.0
Firefox Windows Media Player XPI
FL Studio 5
FlashGet 1.9.6.1073
Freecorder Toolbar 3.03 Application
Hero Editor V0.96
Hero Editor V1.03
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Java(TM) 6 Update 21
JMicron JMB38X Flash Media Controller
LimeWire PRO
LimeWire PRO 5.3.6
Magic ISO Maker v5.3 (build 0216)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Memory Washer 6.0.1
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
mIRC
Mozilla Firefox (3.5.11)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
neroxml
NewBlue 3D Explosions for Windows
NewBlue 3D Transformations for Windows
NewBlue Art Blends for Windows
NewBlue Art Effects for Windows
NewBlue Film Effects for Windows
NewBlue Motion Blends for Windows
NewBlue Motion Effects for Windows
NewBlue Video Essentials for Windows
NVIDIA PhysX
Orban/Coding Technologies AAC/aacPlus Player Plugin™ 1.0
PDF Password Remover v2.2
RapidShare Manager
RAR Password Recovery Magic v6.1.1.320
RAR Password Recovery v1.1 RC16 (remove only)
Realtek 8169 8168 8101E 8102E Ethernet Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Remove DivX Pro Codec
RollerCoaster Tycoon Deluxe
Rosetta Stone V3
SeaTools for Windows
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB954156)
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB979332)
Skype™ 4.1
SuperNZB v4.0.0
Synaesthete (v1.0)
Toshiba Assist
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER
TOSHIBA Extended Tiles for Windows Mobility Center
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Games
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA PowerCinema Helper
Toshiba Registration
TOSHIBA Remote Control Manager
TOSHIBA Software Upgrades
TOSHIBA Speech System Applications
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TrueCrypt
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
VCRedistSetup
Virtual DJ - Atomix Productions
VLC media player 1.1.2
Warcraft III
Windows Essentials Media Codec Pack 1.0
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
WinRAR archiver
YouTube Downloader 2.5.7
YouTube Downloader Toolbar v1.0
Zinio Reader

Note: I dont know why it shows 2 Limewire Pros. I only have the 5.3.6 installed.

Additional Startup List:

StartupList report, 8/9/2010, 11:42:51 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Users\Jonathan\Desktop\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
Detected: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18470)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Media Lite\CTZDetec.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Utilities\KeNotify.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\PCMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TRCMan\TRCMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosA2dp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHsp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Jonathan\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\notepad.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Users\Jonathan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
~$te!! - Copy.txt

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NDSTray.exe = NDSTray.exe
cfFncEnabler.exe = cfFncEnabler.exe
KeNotify = "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Utilities\KeNotify.exe"
HWSetup = C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\HWSetup.exe hwSetUP
SVPWUTIL = "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Utilities\SVPWUTIL.exe" SVPwUTIL
PCMAgent = "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\PCMAgent.exe"
CLMLServer = "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerCinema for TOSHIBA\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
TRCMan = C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TRCMan\TRCMan.exe
Camera Assistant Software = "C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe" /start
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
Ashampoo Core Tuner = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ashampoo\Ashampoo Core Tuner\autostarter.exe"
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
Adobe ARM = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AdobeBridge = 
ehTray.exe = C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
CTZDetec.exe = C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Media Lite\CTZDetec.exe
TOSCDSPD = C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
=

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\Windows\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=(None)
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

AcroIEHelperStub - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}
flashget urlcatch - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\jccatch.dll - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7}
(no name) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
(no name) - (no file) - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-C39E-35F1D2A32EC8}
(no name) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}
(no name) - (no file) - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D}
(no name) - C:\Program Files (x86)\FlashGet\getflash.dll - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA}
(no name) - (no file) - {F3FEE66E-E034-436a-86E4-9690573BEE8A}
TBSB05974 - (no file) - {FCBCCB87-9224-4B8D-B117-F56D924BEB18}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

User_Feed_Synchronization-{459DB49B-45E1-4C84-8754-051A8CB18857}.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Creative Software AutoUpdate]
InProcServer32 = C:\Windows\DOWNLO~1\CTSUEngn.ocx
CODEBASE = http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su/ocx/15101/CTSUEng.cab

[Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package]
InProcServer32 = C:\Windows\DOWNLO~1\CTPID.ocx
CODEBASE = http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su/ocx/15112/CTPID.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
NameSpace #4: C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,925 bytes
Report generated in 0.031 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

From the logs posted, I cannot see any suspects for a cause in regard to the website not displaying correctly sometimes.

Don't see any malware. 

Probably just a software glitch and the entire problem might be on the site's end, not your system.


----------



## xenosaga01 (Aug 8, 2010)

It is not a glitch, because at any time that It is not working on my computer, I can go on my sisters computer that is also on the same network and go to the site and it is how it should be. I have scanned with malwarebytes and Eset Nod32 Antivirus 4 and have found nothing that could cause the problem. Im not sure what else I can do. I would hate to have to reformat my computer to fix it, because as you can see, I have tons of software installed and its a pain to track it all down again and get all the serials. XD


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I meant a glitch on your computer, between some of your software and the browser or operating system.

I have no further ideas but hang on someone may be able to help you.

How does the site act and appear if you start up in *Safe Mode with Networking*?

Have you contacted the site support people about the problem? Maybe they have run into this and can help you.

I' ve added a screen shot of how the site appears for me in XP IE8


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe try switching from Google Public DNS Server back to your ISP DNS Servers instead to troubleshoot


----------



## xenosaga01 (Aug 8, 2010)

I hate myself. I am a computer geek myself and even I didnt catch what the problem was caused by until now. I currently have Malwarebytes installed on my computer. At the times of my previous posts I had eset nod32 on, and I though that malwarebytes was off, but in the process list of task manager, it was still there. I think it was the website blocking feature of malwarebytes. I checked it today, and malwarebytes was blocking 2 IP addresses. I added them to the allow list, and refresh and the site is beautiful.

Sorry for wasting your time guys.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for coming back to post the solution, we appreciate it. You can mark your thread solved after a while when you feel it is sovled, , by pressing the "Mark Solved" button up near the top.


----------

